# Chamomile



## soap_lady (Mar 5, 2008)

I was asked by a friend to make a soap and a lotion with chamomile and my first thought was to use an essential oil, but I was a little shocked when I looked at the prices per ounce.   It's just not cost effective to pay those prices for soaps and lotions.

Can someone direct me to a source to buy a good chamomile essential oil or even a fragrance oil to use.  

I'm going to be using lavender with it so I'd prefer a scent that isn't mixed with others.

thank you


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 5, 2008)

This might not be helpful at all, but would you consider an EO blend?  They are much less expensive.  WSP has one with good reviews: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=3418  Chamomile Neroli Blend

But if you want to keep it strictly chamomile, you might want to go the FO route.  WSP has a Chamomile FO with fairly good reviews, although it seems like all of them blended the chamomile with vanilla.  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ductID=552


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 6, 2008)

Chamomile eo is expensive. If you find and inexpensive one it is probably adulterated or diluted. The price of eo is related to how much raw material it takes to make it and the price of the material. rose, sandalwood, frankincense, roman chamomile to name a few. 

and with soap that washes off its just not worth it to use the pricey oils because you don't get that much benefit. so save chamomile eo for other uses (like in lotion, you don't need that much to get the benefit), try a FO or blend like suggested for the soap. good luck.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Mar 6, 2008)

I use strong chamomile infusions in my products...


----------

